# Please tell me it wil grow back!!!!



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

I am trying not to freak out this! When the snow came last week the dogs had blast. Poor Hank, though, got a ton of snow attached to his backside. It was actually kind of funny
seeing huge snowballs on him...anyway he endened up with two rather large mats in his Butt side feathering. Not so funny. I took them yesterday to my groomer friend's
for a bath as she lets me use her wash. Anyway I told her I was going to have to just
cut out those mats (ugh) so she said hop him on the table and she would do it
real quick. Before I could stop her or know what she was going to do, she took her shears
and ran it right up his inner leg! Yikes! Frankly I could have choked her. So now
Hank is pretty much bald on his inner legs all his lovely feathering is gone. You cannot see it much when his tail is down....but it is awful when up. Please tell me his
hair will return! And how long will it take do you think?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

It will return and probably faster than you will ever think.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

No, it will never return! A haircut is a permanent thing!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hahaha - that is funny - how I wish a hair cut would be a permanent thing. I have trimmed Troopie's and Jacko's hair so so many times. Jack even had the Border Collie coat mixed in with the GR coat. He was shaved and trimmed to the point he looked like a little lamb and it all came back, faster than I wanted it to.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL. I guess i need to laugh at myself here! 
Some twit that used to work part time at my friend's place
Last year over did it with my girls with a furminator
And Maggie's coat is just now starting to recover. They
Looked like labs. So i guess i felt panic when i saw his naked butt!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

It will grow back; I'd say about 3 months for a start. Somebody will just have more aeration (and perhaps poop faster to avoid the cold) for a few months. I can just imagine your horrified gasp when you realized what she was doing.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Your friend is a groomer and thought that was the best way to deal with the matted fur?


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

lgnutah...yea, sadly. I love her to pieces, but she is not the best groomer!  She is excellent at boarding, tho! Her place is really topnotch....unless you get a mat, apparently. I swear I thought she was reaching for her shears! Instead I got a great view now of Hank's man parts. LOL


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

About once or twice a year, I use the largest comb/guide I have for my trimmer which is about 1 1/4" and cut the entire @$$ end of my old girl. Not exactly the most attractive cut, but I just like to get rid of it and start fresh back there from time to time.


----------

